# Greyskull's big "aloha!"



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

Aloha to everyone. Haven't been to active here but I am not a noob, don't let the post count fool ya.

I grow in 8"mesh pots of coco (usually Canna or B'Cuzz) on 4x4s under 1000hps.... ebb n flow style. I learned the technique from a good friend up in the Triangle and I have been rocking it steady ever since... been over 18months now - no broken pumps!

I am trying to get my keeper plants down to 4 or 5, as I prefer to run monocrops for ease of managability - they all feed the same, stretch the same, and finish all together. 

I keep my moms in soil... 2:1 ratio of Fox Farms Ocean Forest to Fox Farms Light Warrior. Currently in soil are the following:

Arcata Trainwreck* 
pre98 Bubba Kush 
Chemdawg D 
East Coast Sour Diesel 
Grape Romulan 
Matanuska ThunderFuck 
So Cal Master Kush* SourDieselxSourBubble

I am still testing out the ATW & SCM to see if they'll make the team... ATW may make it but not as a production plant - at worst she'll be just for the head lol! The SCM needs to outperfrom the pre98 Bubba, and so far, the only things it has going for it are a)fast rooter, and b) smells great in veg.... but its so slow thus far (slower than Bubba!).

I feed my production plants Canna's Coco program (A/B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, PK13/14, & Boost Accelerator) with a few Botanicare supplements (Cal/Mag & Sweet/berry), and stick to a specific EC/PPM range based on stage of growth.

I am a proud owner of a Trimbox trimming machine. Trimming 1.5lbs every 30days by yourself takes forever when using scissors.... now it takes me 3 hours and I am done. Best $700 ever spent...

I do my best to grow the best plants, to their maximum potential, each and every crop... and I am flipping a 4x4 every 30 days. I am about to add a 600/3x3 and thats gonna make growing a big fucking juggling charade... but I am hoping it will give me another 300-400gs every month.

Anyhow, just thought I'd check back in...


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 15, 2009)

first off, awesome tool reference per your 'location'
second, damn those nugs are fuggin juicy, bet you get finger hash like a mutha'
finally, aloha to you, your grow (esp. strains) sounds ridiculous. Just a little praise for someone who can hopefully now help the less able growers of riu, and learn along the way!


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Greyskull,

Can you explain what ebb and flow style is? I totally get the monocrop concept. Right now we have haze and aurora among other strains and they are on such different schedules. The challenge is finding the space for the differing grow needs.

Celtic Vixen


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 17, 2009)

this is a nice animation....
pretend the grodan cubes are pots full of coco and you have my grow...


The mechanics of it are pretty simple really. The reservoir (which should be below your plants) will have a water pump in it. The water pump pumps water from the reservoir up into the tray with the plants, then when it gets to the overflow valve/fitting, the water will drain back to the reservoir.

http://www.bghydro.com/bgh/static/articles/0806_byos.asp[/URL]
Here are pictures from their article of a basic ebb and flo diagram.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 18, 2009)

heres some fresh snaps form my garden...

SourDiesel & SourDieselxSourBubble, at day 52


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 18, 2009)

heres some snaps of Grape Romulan... probably 3 crops ago... maybe more....


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 18, 2009)

aloha brudda, aunty here, growing in and out here in Paradice, Hawaii nei. growing Big Bud, Mango, Hindu kush, and clones from the B.B. your buds look choise! guessing you on the 9th island,L.V. good luck brudda, aunty


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 18, 2009)

aunty I love your dog
i have one of those.. named him after one of my big samoan (do you even need to say big when you say samoan? lol) friends...

9th island! tooo hot there not enough salt in the air.... though at least theres a manilla sunset there.... the one in fountain valley is gone: ( 

yes, so cal is where i dock ye ole queen annes revenge

hey if you on maui i know you love the fukishima hotdog yeah?


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Mar 19, 2009)

Great graphics for the explanation. Learn something new here everyday. plus rep for your willingness to share info


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 26, 2009)

i figuered out how to load some pics to the albums.... using them for psts is a differnt story. i figured it out so thats all that matters to me...

the bud shots are SDxSB at day 55, right before they got chopped. I LOVE THIS PLANT. Best crop of her yet...

flowered under 1000hps, fed canna nutes.




























Heres some shots of the veg room.... on the table are 18 pre 98 bubba kush, 1 sdxsb, and 1 arcata trainwreck. about 3 weeks into veg, 17" tall. I topped them at the 4th node (right when the 5th showed it was chopped) and have been supercropping the mains to encourage an even canopy.


----------



## DeQuincey (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Man, looks great! I want to get started here and would like to learn more about your set....'specially if your harvesting 1.5 per 30!!

So you can pull that down with a single 1000 on one 4x4? Are the plants in bloom staggered 1/2 by 30 days?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Greyskull you got some steller genetics there. What do you have going right now? Do you have a journal kickin??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice grow, you have earned your creds. The overflow is not the way the water returns to the res. When the pump shuts off the water drains back into the res through the pump. I know it doesn't matter how as long as it gets there. lol VV


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 24, 2009)

DeQuincey said:


> Hey Man, looks great! I want to get started here and would like to learn more about your set....'specially if your harvesting 1.5 per 30!!
> 
> So you can pull that down with a single 1000 on one 4x4? Are the plants in bloom staggered 1/2 by 30 days?


aloha DeQuincey!
yeah I have (1) 1k over each 4x4... I have the tables staggered at 30 day intervals so I am cropping every 30-35. its all about finding the "rhythm & staying in the pocket". You gotta do everything on a tight schedule.... and succesful cloning helps, too!.




mattso101 said:


> Hey Greyskull you got some steller genetics there. What do you have going right now? Do you have a journal kickin??


hey mattso, wazzappening! thanks for the kind words. I got really really lucky stumbling on the plants I have.
I have a table of Grape Romulan & ChemdogD + a few "personal plants" (lemon larry, original sour diesel, blackberry bubba) that is on day 53 and is just starting its flush... and I have a table of 18 bubbakush + 1 sour dub + 1 trainwreck that is about day 25 of flower (and starting to lok swole!)... AND i have the next crop (to replace the Grom/ChemD) of 19 Sour Dubs + 1 So Cal Master vegging getting ready for their time in bloom. i probably should start a thread.... we'll get to it soon enough. THANKS FOR STOPPING BY!




VictorVIcious said:


> Nice grow, you have earned your creds. The overflow is not the way the water returns to the res. When the pump shuts off the water drains back into the res through the pump. I know it doesn't matter how as long as it gets there. lol VV


thank man... yeah after the returning solution level dips below the overflow the remainder flows back thru the pump ha ha. easy breezy beuatiful.


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 24, 2009)

well its gonna take too long for me to wait to load the pics into my album so that I can then add them here... so i'll just do the quickie thing for now....

here's some (3) shots of my grape romulan 55 days in (everything is 55 days in actually....). she is just a monster. tomato cages cannot contain her hahahaha!!!! i have 6 of them like that on the table.... wish i had 10 more...

followed by (2) shots of Original Sour Diesel (cut came from Chemdog's mother room...).

and the table of bubba is 26 days in or so... (the pic is named "34" due to bad math at the time it was saved ha ha)

then budshots of...

chemdog d
blackberry bubba
rasberry kush
lemon larry


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

i like this thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

thats some frosty nugs man!!!right on man!


----------



## Greyskull (May 22, 2009)

ALOHA!
I've had my head up my ass and totally neglecting my thread! my bad, ya'll.....

i got up an extra light.... only a 600, but I am not equipped to deal with the extra heat in my room without making some pretty solid changes sturcturally and i don't know if i am gonna be willing to do that quite yet. but the 600 is being used to light up a little 3x3 tray i had sitting around. i dont have the automation rocking but thats okay all i need is another 35g of water in the room sitting around raising the rh so i am hand watering these girls every other day. we're on day 26. the grom doesn't look good until later so for now she looks like some straggler action but hopefully i'll get her to fatten up before she's done (I am taking this table the whole 63 WORLD RECORD FOR ME haha). If I can get 35-40g per plant, which i think seems pretty doable i'll have a nice extra 315-360g to help me out and take care of things.

i picked up a mango kush... looks eh. we'll see was more doing the guy a favor than anything so whatever. if the plant is somewhat descent i'll be sure she's made available thru the club channels in so cal thru a few friends of mine. if not, shit canned she'll be.

theres a couple of snaps of the table about to come down on sunday, day 57. had some stretch i wasn't anticipating and ws too lazy to address when i should have (ie supercropping early & often) so these babies ended up parked under the light 10" away a little too close for my likings but they'll be fine with a good clip job and nice dry/cure. not my bets batch of sour dub, but thats okay I learned something which is more valuable. maybe not....

so i applied what i fucking learned on that table, and this next table (due 4th of july 61 days) of sour dub is fucking looking like 1.5 to me, sans co2 (i know i know i should fucking add it i have the gear tank's full plug in and go....). i topped them at the 4th node and let them get 15" tall (instead of the usual 17-20... aplllying what i learned hehe) before bringing them into flower. I have been removing a couple of fan leaves every couple of days, working form the bottom up. and i cleaned up all the bottom feeder bullshit. AND I HAVE BEEN SUPERCROPPING THE TOPPS LIKE A MAD MAN and it has not only kept the stretch way way down, as they are only 24" going on day 14, but all the stuff below the main line has shot up and now instead of having my usual 3-4 tops per plant i am looking at like 5-8 per, easy. INCREDIBLE DIFFERENCE I WILL NEVER BE LAZY AGAIN.

this table is such a thick hedge i am soo stoked. i pulled a plant off the table to show you the prune job & branch structure the other 19 share.

the best shit though, is concerning my ezclone 60. i love my ez, but hate the heat.... and as i mentioned i cannot take care of certain issues the way i would prefer to in the OP, so i decided to run just as hard, but "the other way". I decided to hot rod my ez.

I bought a 1/10hp water chiller exclusively for the cloner. once that fucker is all hooked up i am gonna be able to root clones no matter how hot it gets outside this summer.... the rez will be set to a cool 68. I am gonna have my wife put some flames on the sides. THE CLONER FROM HELL is gonna kick ass.

speaking of hot rods, I'd love to be able to buy one of those mad max interceptors when i grow up...

sorry again for the slagging off

stay safe!
aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2009)

You f*cking ROCK greyskull!! mad props too you!!!


----------



## Highhunter (May 22, 2009)

Man you really know what your doin! Beautiful plants and set ups. Still working on my first harvest... lost a few plants in the past  Living and learning I suppose. Keeping an I on ur thread, really impressive dude. keep it coming


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2009)

love the organic carpet.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 22, 2009)

nice work, beautiful buds.


----------



## lehua96734 (May 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thats some frosty nugs man!!!right on man!


 so sweet!! great job. good to see you back up on the thread also. aloha


----------



## 3Phase (Jun 1, 2009)

nice setup greyskull! hows that lemon larry rate, compared to sourd, chem, and bubba?

-3Phase


----------

